# Sticky  Welcome To Knitting Paradise!



## admin

Once upon a time, there was this woman who enjoyed knitting and loved sharing her craft with her friends. Her husband saw how much she loved these things and wanted to build her a place, a community. He did this with the hope that all knitters could come together and share their joy of this hobby, and to get to know knitters from all over the world. And so he created Knitting Paradise and the community lived happily ever after...

Please take a moment to create a new post introducing yourself in this forum section. We look forward to getting to know you! 






- Glenda


----------

